# Intel i915G/i945G integrated graphics OpenGL performance

## colo

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for performance-figures of Intel's integrated graphics solutions for desktop products, currently branded "Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950". Afaik, there are 100% free drivers with DRI and hardware-accelerated GLX available, and I'd like to see some scores... Quake 3 timedemo four would be nice for a start. Can anybody in here provide me with such? I'd also be interested in figures regarding Intel's mobile solutions (as they feature an identical renderer).

Thanks in advance for valueable input!

- colo

----------

## colo

push()

----------

## TenPin

I would also be interested in this information if anyone has it.

Thanks in Advance.

----------

## Sachankara

The 900GMA series performs around the same as nVidia GeForce MX4000.

----------

## chunderbunny

I have a Mac Mini with the i950 chipset. I have the Quake 3 demo installed, what's the correct way to run a benchmark?

----------

## vovin

46 fps on mobile GMA 950

----------

## CosminG

hi I have VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) 

how do I get glx working?

----------

